# News in Rewind: February



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Better late than never, here's a quick look at electronics and entertainment industry news that you may have missed in the month of February:

*Netflix headlined *February’s news craze by agreeing to pay Comcast an undisclosed fee to keep the internet provider’s pipelines open to speedy Netflix delivery. Not soon after, Verizon and AT&T reps announced they are negotiating with Netflix as well.



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIRF1.jpg[/img] *Texas Instruments announced* its smallest micro-mirror array ever, which can be used in wearable and augmented reality displays. The tech is based on DLP Cinema technology and is capable of producing HD quality images. The chipset is being used in Avegant’s Glyph visor, *previewed by Home Theater Shack* last month.


*Variety magazine reported* that Marvel and Disney are gearing-up to create a new 60 episode series currently called the “Marvel Defenders Project.” Production is predicted to cost nearly $200 million. The show is slated to air exclusively on Netflix.


*Bloomberg reported* that Roku Inc, maker of popular box and stick streaming devices, is considering the possibility of an initial public offering during 2014.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIRF2.png[/img]*Sony’s latest Playstation 4 firmware release (v1.60) added* support for Sony’s Pulse Wireless headsets. The Pulse lineup supports 7.1 virtual surround sound, voice chat capabilities, and are rechargeable through a USB connection.


*Google Chromecast, the small plug-and-play television streaming device, released* software development kits to app creators. Look for future apps to incorporate Chromecast streaming functionality. One app, AllCast, benefited immediately, reopening the availability of the Android-based photo and video streaming application on Chromecast.


*A new Netflix hack emerged*. The hack pauses shows when viewers fall asleep. The arrangement uses the One or Flex Fitbit band linked via Bluetooth to your Netflix streaming device. When the band senses the viewer is asleep, it pauses a show and sets a sleep bookmark.


*The Aereo streaming service (which streams network television to computers and mobile devices using a cloud-based DVR technology) expanded* its service to San Antonio, Texas. The company has hit a few legal road bumps, which has slowed its rollout plans. San Antonio is Aereo’s 12th market.

*TiVo reported* strong fourth quarter profits for 2013, largely crediting its success to its Roamio DVR box and its new agreement to host Comcast Video On Demand content. The company also reports that they gained nearly 313,000 new subscribers during Q4.

*Polk Audio announced* the forthcoming March availability of its “4 Shot Headset for Xbox One,” that features Polk’s proprietary Polk Optimized Electro-acoustic Tuning technology and Xbox One controller connectivity. The headsets are designed to give gamers an immersive and realistic surround sound experience.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/NIRF3.png[/img]*Technicolor improved *its intellectual property holdings by acquiring 156 patent assets from Thales, covering technologies related to displays (such as LCD backlighting and panel structure). The company says these acquisitions will strengthen future licensing programs in the Digital TV, smartphone and tablet sectors.

*News outlets CNET and Recode reported* that Amazon is set to release its long awaited Android-based set-top box sometime during March. The device was originally rumored to be be released in late 2013. Stay tuned...

and 

*LG Electronics unveiled* a 105-inch Ultra-HD commercial display at the Digital Signage Expo 2014. The display supports both vertical and horizontal orientations.




_Image Credits: Texas Instruments, Aereo, Technicolor_


----------



## e.mann30 (Mar 15, 2010)

cool !!!


----------

